# Scott Brown Showing More Moderate Face



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mass. Senator Showing Independent Streak

*WASHINGTON -- *Sen. Scott Brown, once celebrated by tea partiers, has pulled the political equivalent of knocking over the china: He's displayed a moderate streak.

A surge of tea party support helped catapult the upstart Brown into the late Sen. Edward Kennedy's seat in Democratic-dominated Massachusetts last January and made him an overnight political sensation, but Brown has been slow to return the favor. The man who was hailed as the face of the GOP resurgence has instead showed his independence. Those tea party cheers have turned to jeers.

Brown's centrist course is a matter of political survival: He'll likely face a tough re-election fight in one of the more Democratic states in 2012. His balancing act is playing out amid the broader battle between the GOP establishment and energized tea party activists in primaries for the fall midterm races.

"My voting record speaks for itself," Brown told The Associated Press in an interview earlier this year. "The biggest marker is that a lot of people on both sides of the aisle don't know how I'm going to vote."

Republicans fumed when Brown bolted the GOP and handed Senate Democrats key votes on a major jobs bill and a sweeping financial reform plan.

Full Story:
Scott Brown Showing More Moderate Face - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Still 100% better than ".....my friend Marsha Coakley." We all know which way she'd vote. *


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sorry, i gave scotty some cash and my vote the last time and he didn't impress me.

not saying witchie-poo is any better a candidate, but old scotty boy ain't gett'n a dime outta me this time around.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think his actions have been exactly what he said overall. Nothing has really surprised me.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

He is acting acording to his form. He still gets my support come re-election bid. His actions thus far a carefully calculated political tactics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

He is as he has always been. His supporters wanted Brown to be something more than he was. Senator Brown may not be as conservative as I want, but I know he truly cares about the voters and is not a moonbat. He'll never sell us out. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I met him twice in person at *Law Enforcement functions*, and will support his re-election any way I can. Housing Cop, Wolfman and others have hit the nail squarely on the head. For him to be representing Massachusetts in the U.S. Senate is a good thing. :thumbs_up:


----------

